
Sequential A/B testing at Optimizely - kalu
http://arxiv.org/abs/1512.04922
======
kalu
Seems more natural to take Evan Miller's approach and use the random variable
defined by the difference in conversion counts between the treatment and
control populations. See:

[http://www.evanmiller.org/sequential-ab-
testing.html](http://www.evanmiller.org/sequential-ab-testing.html)

I could be wrong though, I only skimmed the paper.

